# Bristol City Council elections 2011



## embree (May 5, 2011)

OK so a bit late but here's what's happening:

Current Council is LD38 L17 C14 G1

Wards up for election on Thursday 5th May 2011 with sitting councillor, party, majority last time (2007) and which party came second:

Ashley (Brown LD Maj 110 over Green)
Bedminster (Smith L Maj 262 over C)
Bishopsworth (Eddy C Maj 958 over L)
Brislington East (Crew L Maj 85 over C)
Brislington West (Norman LD Maj 343 over C)
Cabot (Woodman LD Maj 575 over G)
Clifton (Janke LD Maj 762 over C)
Clifton East (Popham (LD Maj 43 over C)
Cotham (Harrison LD 407 ahead of G - two councillors elected in 2007, both LD. Green came third)
Easton (Coudhary L Maj 80 over LD)
Eastville (Cole LD Maj 564 over L)
Filwood (Lovell L Maj 127 over C)
Frome Vale (Alexander C Maj 473 over L)
Hartcliffe (Brain L Maj 316 over C)
Hengrove (Clark LD Maj 30 over C)
Hillfields (Golding L 587 over C)
Knowle (Davies LD Maj 710 over L)
Lawrence Hill (O'Donnell LD Maj 81 over L)
St George East (Breckels L Maj 63 over C)
St George West (Deasy L Maj 41 over C)
Southville (Beynon L Maj 7 over G)
Stockwood (Jethwa C Maj 877 over G)
Whitchurch Park (Holland L Maj 494 over LD)
Windmill Hill (Bailey LD Maj 647 over L)

ETA: Lib Dems won St George West in a by election in 2008, Maj 107 over Labour)


----------



## fractionMan (May 5, 2011)

I predict one more greeny


----------



## strung out (May 5, 2011)

hoping the greens pick up a few seats. labour are notoriously shit in bristol, whereas the other parties are just poison, obviously.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 5, 2011)

Is Stokes Croft covered by any of those wards?


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

17 lib-dems up if i have my figs right - 6 will go straight to labour. All them seats where they have on are under threat. Except the two clifton ones.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Seats to watch out for: 

Southville has been epically tight between Labour and the Greens lately with the Labour majority four years ago just seven votes. The Greens already hold the other seat in Southville (Tess Green) and former councillor Charlie Bolton is hoping to win this time.

Ashley is another Green target, missed out by 110 votes four years ago. With the expected collapse in Lib Dem support it'll be interesting to see if they can win it or whether Labour can leapfrog them to regain a seat they've held before

Possible Conservative gains at the expense of the Lib Dems if their support collapses in Brislington West, Clifton East, Hengrove.

Conservatives will find it very hard to go backwards as they're only defending three seats - the safe ones of Bishopsworth and Stockwood and the reasonably safe one in Frome Vale.

A good night for Labour could see them gain Lawrence Hill and they'll be dying to regain former seats in Knowle, Windmill Hill, Eastville, Frome Vale & Ashley

Prediction: Greens to gain one or two, Lib Dems to lose a few. Labour treading water and Tories up due to Lib Dem collapse.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Is Stokes Croft covered by any of those wards?


 
One side is Ashley, the other side is Cabot. Cotham also touches on the area (think Telepathic Heights falls within Cotham)


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

Labour up 12, the 6-7 straight fights and easy pickings in eastville etc - al them places you mention, they're already won.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Must admit I've not looked at figures too closely, esp as these wards have had elections since then, though for a different seat. Prepared to accept Labour can easily eat up a few hundred votes to win and come from third in a few as well.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Labour up 12, the 6-7 straight fights and easy pickings in eastville etc - al them places you mention, they're already won.


 
Actually that would see the council way back into NOC territory, possibly even with Labour as largest group. Interesting times on College Green


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

embree said:


> Must admit I've not looked at figures too closely, esp as these wards have had elections since then, though for a different seat. Prepared to accept Labour can easily eat up a few hundred votes to win and come from third in a few as well.


 
I might be in an anti-lib-dem trance.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

embree said:


> Actually that would see the council way back into NOC territory, possibly even with Labour as largest group. Interesting times on College Green



The clifton and cabot ones won't change -that's 3 safe lib-dems, i could see every other one going tmw.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I might be in an anti-lib-dem trance.


 
Local factors going on all over the show. Clifton East should be an easy Tory win but will LD support hold up better in places where the Tories are challenging? Labour have past form in east and south Bristol to suggest they'll gobble up LD seats there. Southville's interesting as there seems to be very little LD vote left for either Labour or Greens to squeeze. Ashley (my neck of the woods) will be a LD loss but can't make my mind up whether it'll be to the Greens or Labour. LD vote could split either way round here.

Would love to see that cunt Eddy dumped on his arse in Bishopsworth but can't see it. He's been well ill recently, surprised he's standing again tbh


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The clifton and cabot ones won't change -that's 3 safe lib-dems, i could see every other one going tmw.


 
I can see them losing Clifton East but holding on to Cotham


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Webcast live from 2:30am here


----------



## xenon (May 5, 2011)

IIRC my ward elections were last year with the GE. Green, Southvil. I'll be going to vote in the AV referendem later so will check anyway.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Xenon - Southville votes today as well - the other seat in the ward. Straight up fight between Greens and Labour


----------



## xenon (May 5, 2011)

I'm at the Tess Green end, as it were. Actually will check Charlie Bolton's blog.

e2a

I hadn't realised how the ward is represented by 2 candidates. Initially thought they subdivided it, rather than everyone in the ward gets to vote on each. The first candidate chosen last May with the GE, so second was tonight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> The clifton and cabot ones won't change -that's 3 safe lib-dems, i could see every other one going tmw.


 
Alex Woodman is being groomed by Stephen Williams for sure. Spear carrier with a sore neck from all the forelock tugging.

In Ashley we should point out that absentee councillor Shirley "I'm not a racist" Brown-Marshall is fucking off (expenses in pocket), leaving absentee candidate Waliur Rahman (MIA) to try and take up the slack alongside Dr Jon "Make mine a double" Rogers, still smarting at being demoted within the LD team whilst having to do twice the work at ward level.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2011)

embree said:


> Would love to see that cunt Eddy dumped on his arse in Bishopsworth but can't see it. He's been well ill recently, surprised he's standing again tbh


 
_Barely_ standing, given his habits.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 5, 2011)

Full list of candidates:

http://www.bristol247.com/bristol-elections-2011/bristol-election-candidates-2011/


----------



## big eejit (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for those figs. I'd forgotten the Greens came so close here (Ashley) last time. Not sure whether to vote Green or Labour now! 

Just hope 'Where's Waliur?' doesn't sneak in between a split labour / green vote.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Speaking of split Labour/Green votes, saw a house in St Pauls with Labour and Green posters up in the window. If your priority is purely to beat the Lib Dems then go Green I say - they seem to have more of the troops on the ground in Ashley atm, seen them campaigning and this morning they provided every single one of the three tellers I saw whilst passing by St Pauls' two polling stations (Malcolm X and Sports Centre). They're putting the hard yards in to be sure.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Alex Woodman is being groomed by Stephen Williams for sure. Spear carrier with a sore neck from all the forelock tugging.
> 
> In Ashley we should point out that absentee councillor Shirley "I'm not a racist" Brown-Marshall is fucking off (expenses in pocket), leaving absentee candidate Waliur Rahman (MIA) to try and take up the slack alongside Dr Jon "Make mine a double" Rogers, still smarting at being demoted within the LD team whilst having to do twice the work at ward level.


 
Only signs up for Waliur were in Muslim run businesses on Stokes Croft. The more I think about it the more I think Ashley's a Green/Labour fight with the sitting party nowhere


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

Every lib dem seat with a opposing lab  candidate is gone - apart from the 3 i said above.


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2011)

Is that twat Steve Comer not standing?


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Still think they could lose Clifton East to the Tories. Only takes a few stay aways to do it. Think Lib Dems will end up third in Ashley whoever wins it


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Is that twat Steve Comer not standing?


 
He's the other Eastville councillor so his seat's not up this year. I've known him to nod at for several years...


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Is that twat Steve Comer not standing?


 
He's got his lib-dem partner Muriel Cole standing. She's gone.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 5, 2011)

I'd personally say the tories will likely make gains, and I'm less sure about Labour doing so. Richard Eddy's not been the tory group leader for a while, and they've had someone competent running the show for a bit, so they're likely to be more effective. They can't be any less effective than under Eddy certainly. 

Greens may take Ashley, but I'd be surprised if Labour did. I'm in that ward, and we've only had one Labour leaflet during the entire campaign. They might just be targeting St Pauls though, which is the polling district where their support is traditionally highest. Entire wards can swing on working one polling district hard after all (see southmead going lib dem last time round). 

Whatever happens, the saddest result of the night will be Alex Woodman keeping his safe seat. He's known as 'Cllr Cock' amongst certain sections of the party.


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

If window posters are anything to go by then Greens have the edge over Labour even in St Pauls. And as I said, this morning there were three Green tellers between Malcolm X and the Sports Centre with no others in sight. Suggests to me that the Greens have more manpower in the ward today


----------



## Gerry1time (May 5, 2011)

Right, just off to spoil my ballot. Will report back on what the mood seems to be, if we don't get stuck in the pub trying to get home.


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

embree said:


> If window posters are anything to go by then Greens have the edge over Labour even in St Pauls. And as I said, this morning there were three Green tellers between Malcolm X and the Sports Centre with no others in sight. Suggests to me that the Greens have more manpower in the ward today


 
Nah, labour to walk all over them


----------



## butchersapron (May 5, 2011)

Gerry1time said:


> I'd personally say the tories will likely make gains, and I'm less sure about Labour doing so. Richard Eddy's not been the tory group leader for a while, and they've had someone competent running the show for a bit, so they're likely to be more effective. They can't be any less effective than under Eddy certainly.
> 
> Greens may take Ashley, but I'd be surprised if Labour did. I'm in that ward, and we've only had one Labour leaflet during the entire campaign. They might just be targeting St Pauls though, which is the polling district where their support is traditionally highest. Entire wards can swing on working one polling district hard after all (see southmead going lib dem last time round).
> 
> Whatever happens, the saddest result of the night will be Alex Woodman keeping his safe seat. He's known as 'Cllr Cock' amongst certain sections of the party.



Mental analysis.

Just to make sure - you're either still a lib-dem or back in the party then?


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2011)

embree said:


> He's the other Eastville councillor so his seat's not up this year. I've known him to nod at for several years...


 
He sorta knows who I am. He's on my union NEC, standing as part of the 'Left led' Democracy Alliance. I have never voted for the fucker mind.



butchersapron said:


> He's got his lib-dem partner Muriel Cole standing. She's gone.



Shame it's not him.....


----------



## Geri (May 5, 2011)

Bring back Paul Potts!


----------



## Gerry1time (May 5, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Mental analysis.
> 
> Just to make sure - you're either still a lib-dem or back in the party then?



Hah, that again! Nope, as I've said before, I've not been a member of any party since 2006! I still take an interest in these things, but it's purely an academic interest, so just calling it as I see it from what I hear from people I know (not Lib Dems btw) and what I learned of how local election campaigns are run by the big 3. 

When we went out to 'vote', there were lots of labour people out and about in Ashley, and the tellers were lib dem and labour, so perhaps the greens are focussing on St Pauls.

Itching to phone some people I've not spoken to in the longest time to ask how it's going (they'll probably know the results by now thanks to the teller info and watching the postal vote checking), but really mustn't!


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Came home to a third Green leaflet, none from anyone else.

Interesting stuff above, goes to show how much these things can rely very much on personal experience and it can be totally different elsewhere.

Now, do I stay up or not?


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2011)

The result will still be the same in the morning


----------



## embree (May 5, 2011)

Damn you and your 'reason'


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2011)

Reason is the enemy of fun everywhere


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2011)

i'll stay awake until i fall asleep


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2011)

Just checked in the fridge. No more cider. This may limit the time I stay up.


----------



## Fedayn (May 6, 2011)

big eejit said:


> Just checked in the fridge. No more cider. This may limit the time I stay up.


 
Aye, you'll be awake longer.


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2011)

Sounds like good news for Labour in Bristol. Found some cider but it's 8.2%.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2011)

bbc reporter saying that it's on a knife edge in bristol. i don't believe him.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Hmmm. There were some hefty majorities to overturn so I guess even a decent swing to Labour would leave some wards touch and go


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Ashley: Green GAIN

Gus Hoyt 	Green Party 	  	2206 	42.65
Waliur Rahman 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1432 	27.69
Thangam Debbonaire 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1302 	25.17
Graham Roger Godwin Pearson 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	232 	4.49

That is some majority there!


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Eastville: Labour GAIN

Mahmadur Khan 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1457 	39.75
Muriel Cole 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	1065 	29.06
Nazir Muhammad 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	635 	17.33
Josephine McLellan 	Green Party 	  	386 	10.53
Roger Stephen Thomas 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	122 	3.33


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Hengrove: Labour GAIN

Barry Clark 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1331 	37.55
George William Pendrill Maggs 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1010 	28.49
Jos Clark 	Liberal Democrats 	  	924 	26.06
Mike Blundell 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	189 	5.33
Graham Hugh Davey 	Green Party 	  	91 	2.57


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

St George West: Labour GAIN

Peter Warren Hammond 	The Labour and Co-Operative Party Candidate 	  	1346 	42.04
Tony Potter 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	936 	29.23
Sylvia Christine Windows 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	432 	13.49
Genevieve Liveley 	Green Party 	  	229 	7.15
Eddie Tranter 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	181 	5.65
Bernie Lyons 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	78 	2.44

Hammond's back!


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Southville: Labour HOLD

Sean David Beynon 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1856 	43.34
Charles Nicholas Bolton 	Green Party 	  	1613 	37.67
Adam Beda Tayler 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	499 	11.65
Lena Wright 	Liberal Democrat 	  	314 	7.33

Charlie Bolton misses out, increased majority for Labour


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Easton: Labour HOLD

Faruk Choudhury 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1501 	37.97
Zahir Malik 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1097 	27.75
Katie Buse 	Green Party 	  	1075 	27.19
David Thomas Harrison Lewis 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	280 	7.08

Greens nearly beat Lib Dems into third in a seat the Lib Dems have held recently


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Hartcliffe: Labour HOLD

Mark Brain 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1500 	55.80
Shirley Hodges 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	642 	23.88
Stephen Michael Wright 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	272 	10.12
Anne Pauline White 	Liberal Democrats 	  	148 	5.51
Patrick Slade 	Green Party 	  	126 	4.69

Lib Dems finish behind the English Democrats, massive Labour majority in a seat that had been close-ish before


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Windmill Hill: Lib Dem HOLD

Mark Bailey 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	2118 	50.55
Narraser Rochelle Gordon 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1086 	25.92
Lex Cumber 	Green Party 	  	588 	14.03
Tony Lee 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	255 	6.09
Tom Baldwin 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	143 	3.41

Huge majority for Bailey!


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> Eastville: Labour GAIN
> 
> Mahmadur Khan 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1457 	39.75
> Muriel Cole 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	1065 	29.06
> ...


 
*Yes!! *

Bye bye Muriel, you useless lump. Never replied to my letter, never seen her around.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Clifton: Lib Dem HOLD

Barbara Lilian Janke 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1661 	39.87
Charles James Hastings Lucas 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	987 	23.69
Georgina Mary Bavetta 	Green Party 	  	807 	19.37
Rosemary Patricia Chamberlin 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	678 	16.27
Jack Jeffery 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	33 	0.79

Janke back in with something to spare


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Bedminster: Labour HOLD

Colin John Smith 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1694 	40.93
Ian Robert Cooper 	Liberal Democrat 	  	839 	20.27
Doug Newton 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	749 	18.10
Cath Slade 	Green Party 	  	621 	15.00
Robin Victor Clapp 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	125 	3.02
Jon Baker 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	111 	2.68

Labour romp home here, Tories drop to third


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Bishopsworth: Conservative HOLD

Richard Stephen Eddy 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1606 	51.52
Darren Eurwyn Lewis 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1126 	36.12
Barrie Robert Lewis 	Green Party 	  	279 	8.95
Ian Humfrey Campion-Smith 	Liberal Democrat 	  	106 	3.40

*grinds teeth* Eddy's majority cut but easy enough


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Brislington East: Labour HOLD

Mike Langley 	The Labour and Co-Operative Party Candidate 	  	1383 	39.46
Lara Cozens 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1224 	34.92
Pauline Mary Allen 	Liberal Democrat 	  	374 	10.67
Robin Whitlock 	Green Party 	  	270 	7.70
Mark Stanley Smith 	U K Independence Party 	  	218 	6.22
Martyn Ahmet 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	36 	1.03


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Cabot: Lib Dem HOLD

Alex Woodman 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1441 	37.45
Ben Mosley 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	936 	24.32
Ben Appleby 	Green Party 	  	739 	19.20
Iain Jenkins Dennis 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	647 	16.81
Chris Farrell 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	85 	2.21

Labour move into second


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Cotham: Lib Dem HOLD

Neil Robert Harrison 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1694 	40.29
Estella Jane Tincknell 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	889 	21.14
Graham Woodruff 	Green Party 	  	833 	19.81
Gareth Alan-Williams 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	732 	17.41
Amy Hillgrove 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	57 	1.36

Labour overtake Greens


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Filwood: Labour HOLD

Jeff Lovell 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1400 	63.84
Paul Francis Smith 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	311 	14.18
Roger Graham Norman 	Liberal Democrat 	  	135 	6.16
Michael John Hamblin 	British National Party 	  	112 	5.11
Stephen Petter 	Green Party 	  	108 	4.92
Barbara Ann Wright 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	92 	4.20
Wayne Jefferson Coombes 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	35 	1.60

No surprises in Knowle West...


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Frome Vale: Conservative HOLD

Lesley Ann Alexander 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1671 	45.21
Bill Payne 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1358 	36.74
Nick Foster 	Green Party 	  	243 	6.57
Jason Budd 	Liberal Democrat 	  	218 	5.90
Greg Shaw 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	136 	3.68
Mark Ian Baker 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	70 	1.89


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Hillfields: Labour HOLD

Phil Hanby 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1537 	44.86
Helene Louise Gibson 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	989 	28.87
Barbara Madeleine Lewis 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	594 	17.34
Rob Telford 	Green Party 	  	202 	5.90
Matt Gordon 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	104 	3.04


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

St George East: Labour HOLD

Fabian Breckels 	The Labour and Co-Operative Party Candidate 	  	1739 	50.10
Philip Hutton 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1102 	31.75
Paul Elvin 	Liberal Democrat 	  	306 	8.82
Chloe Alice Somers 	Green Party 	  	219 	6.31
Mike Luff 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	105 	3.03


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Stockwood: Conservative HOLD

Jay Jethwa 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1606 	47.10
Yvonne Clapp 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1022 	29.97
Michael Alan Goulden 	Liberal Democrat 	  	426 	12.49
Peter Antony Goodwin 	Green Party 	  	356 	10.44

Greens drop back a lot here


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Whitchurch Park: Labour HOLD

Helen Holland 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1472 	51.59
Lorraine Horgan 	Liberal Democrats 	  	688 	24.11
Jenny Rogers 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	449 	15.74
Ray Carr 	English Democrats "Putting England First!" 	  	154 	5.40
Barney Smith 	Green Party 	  	90 	3.15


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> Filwood: Labour HOLD
> 
> Jeff Lovell 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1400 	63.84
> Paul Francis Smith 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	311 	14.18
> ...


 
They would elect a piece of candy floss on a stick if it was wearing a red rosette.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Brislington West: Lib Dem HOLD

Jackie Norman 	Liberal Democrat Focus Team 	  	1123 	32.34
Liam John McDONOUGH 	The Labour and Co-Operative Party Candidate 	  	1068 	30.75
Colin Robert Bretherton 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	663 	19.09
Philip John Collins 	U K I P 	  	336 	9.67
Lucy Mackilligin 	Green Party 	  	247 	7.11
John Mark Yeandle 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	36 	1.04

Very narrow squeak for the Libs here


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Think that's it so far - Clifton East, Lawrence Hill and Knowle still to come


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Geri said:


> They would elect a piece of candy floss on a stick if it was wearing a red rosette.


 
...and they often have!


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Knowle: Lib Dem HOLD

Christopher Davies 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1413 	39.14
Gwyneth Brain 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1210 	33.52
Graham David Morris 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	527 	14.60
Glenn Royston Vowles 	Green Party 	  	380 	10.53
Domenico William Hill 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	80 	2.22

Fuck's sake Knowle, sort it out


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Lawrence Hill: Labour GAIN

Margaret Elizabeth Hickman 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1615 	41.57
Abdul Malik 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1054 	27.13
Liiban Mohamed Abdi 	Independent 	  	458 	11.79
Christine Mary Prior 	Green Party 	  	366 	9.42
Charles William Alexander 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	322 	8.29
Matthew Edward Carey 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	70 	1.80

Well done Lawrence Hill!


----------



## Geri (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> Knowle: Lib Dem HOLD
> 
> Christopher Davies 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1413 	39.14
> Gwyneth Brain 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	1210 	33.52
> ...


 
Aw, poor Dom only got 80 votes (he is my best friend's husband).


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Clifton East left. So far Lib Dems lose 5, 4 to Labour and 1 to Greens. Council in No Overall Control


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Clifton East: Lib Dem HOLD

Christian Martin 	Liberal Democrat 	  	1191 	34.94
Marcus Bruton 	The Conservative Party Candidate 	  	1040 	30.51
Charlotte Elisabeth Martin 	The Labour Party Candidate 	  	670 	19.65
Simon James Bennett 	Green Party 	  	461 	13.52
Patrick Burland 	Trade Unionists and Socialists Against Cuts 	  	47 	1.38

That's all folks


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Nah, labour to walk all over them


 
Maybe next time listen to local knowledge?


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

DaveCinzano said:


> Maybe next time listen to local knowledge?


 
I intend to be magnanimous in my correctitude 

Seriously though, when there's Green posters in windows up City Road for weeks beforehand, you know something's up


----------



## Thora (May 6, 2011)

The Greens dumped a load of leaflets on our street, litterers


----------



## Gerry1time (May 6, 2011)

Geri said:


> *Yes!! *
> 
> Bye bye Muriel, you useless lump. Never replied to my letter, never seen her around.


 
Interesting. I was once at a meeting where she described her role on the council as 'lobby fodder' and said all she had to do was turn up to council meetings and vote as she was told. Definitely no great loss to see her go then. 

Surprised by the green majority in Ashley though, I wonder if Stephen Williams will start to realise that choosing people purely on the basis of their skin colour is a pretty poor method of candidate selection.

ETA: Oh yeah, Jos 'Vicky Pollard' Clarke's gone too, hoorah!


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

There's loads of councillors like that around.

Re: Green majority - yes I hadn't anticipated it being THAT big. Mass rebellion by the Montpelier/St Werburghs hippies I suppose together with a campaign which seemed well run, lots of resources put in and some good, simple leaflets with no muck throwing. The drop back in some other wards indicates Ashley (and Southville) got all the resources thrown at it by the Greens


----------



## Gerry1time (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> There's loads of councillors like that around.



I used to work there, I could write you a list! 



embree said:


> Re: Green majority - yes I hadn't anticipated it being THAT big. Mass rebellion by the Montpelier/St Werburghs hippies I suppose together with a campaign which seemed well run, lots of resources put in and some good, simple leaflets with no muck throwing. The drop back in some other wards indicates Ashley (and Southville) got all the resources thrown at it by the Greens



I wonder if the lib dem leaflet delivery network collapsed as well perhaps, although I wonder more about how much this was voter punishment for the Lib Dems counting the truly moronic Shirley Brown as one of theirs. I do hope so.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> I intend to be magnanimous in my correctitude
> 
> Seriously though, when there's Green posters in windows up City Road for weeks beforehand, you know something's up


 
Well, exactly!


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I suspect there was a Shirley factor as well. Lib Dem leaflet delivery certainly didn't happen here on Stokes Croft and very few diamonds in windows either. I do wonder if Ashley was largely abandoned in order to shore up other wards nearby


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Anyway, must go to work now. I expect top notch number crunching of these results by the time I get home!


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2011)

Thora said:


> The Greens dumped a load of leaflets on our street, litterers


 
Reducing the carbon footprint involved in sticking them in the bins!


----------



## Gerry1time (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> I do wonder if Ashley was largely abandoned in order to shore up other wards nearby



I don't think so. We got lots of leaflets, so they were definitely being printed, and we got a 'good morning' leaflet yesterday too, which is usually a sign that the Lib Dems are working a ward pretty hard. Jon Rogers trying to get someone else elected on the basis of his personal level of support might have been a step too far though. Certainly we saw fuck all from or about the candidate himself.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Well at least we now have two councillors again rather than Rogers and a vacant seat


----------



## Gerry1time (May 6, 2011)

Yeah really. Although we've lost the tragi-comic value of someone starting a 'lives not knives' campaign, then consistenly calling it 'knives not lives' when talking about it in public.


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> Yes, I suspect there was a Shirley factor as well. Lib Dem leaflet delivery certainly didn't happen here on Stokes Croft and very few diamonds in windows either. I do wonder if Ashley was largely abandoned in order to shore up other wards nearby



Based on the fact that I saw Stephen Williams MP delivering leaflets on my street on 2 separate occasions, I would say that the LDs certainly hadn't abandoned Ashley, but their leaflet deliverers had abandoned them. 

Agree re Shirley factor too. Hard for them to say they'd done a good job locally with Shirl on the team.

Well done to Greens in Ashley.


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2011)

Good page on results on BCC website:

http://www.bristol.gov.uk/item/elections/?XSL=main&ElectionId=65


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2011)

good stuff. shame the lib dems weren't shafted a bit more though. my friend from school got a couple of hundred votes for the greens in st george. don't think she was really expecting much more than that though.


----------



## jusali (May 6, 2011)

I voted green in St George


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2011)

well you'll be happy to know that on facebook earlier, she was thanking everyone who voted for her


----------



## xenon (May 6, 2011)

Voted Green here in Southville. Thanks for posting those results Embree. 

Doesn't look like a massive blow to the Lib Dems in Bristol over all then. Cleg might visit again...


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

They seem to have held on in their more affluent areas (Windmill Hill, the Cliftons, Cotham, Cabot) and lost out in the poorer, trad working class or more 'alternative' areas (Ashley, Eastville, Easton, Lawrence Hill, St George, Brislington). Very generally speaking


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Total vote share for 2011 BCC elections:

LABOUR 	  	31176 	35.79
LIBDEM 	  	21692 	24.90
CONSERVATIVE 	  	18215 	20.91
GREEN 	  	12535 	14.39
TRADE UNIONISTS AND SOCIALISTS 	  	1226 	1.41
ENGLISH DEMOCRATS 	  	1135 	1.30
UK INDEPENDENCE PARTY 	  	554 	0.64
INDEPENDENT 	  	458 	0.53
BNP 	  	112 	0.13

Compared to same seats four years ago:

LABOUR 	  	21422 	29.67
LIBDEM 	  	19647 	27.21
CONSERVATIVE 	  	18194 	25.20
GREEN 	  	10281 	14.24
BNP 	  	1416 	1.96
RESPECT 	  	621 	0.86
UK INDEPENDENCE PARTY 	  	316 	0.44
INDEPENDENT 	  	181 	0.25
SOCIALIST ALTERNATIVE 	  	129 	0.18


----------



## Gerry1time (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> They seem to have held on in their more affluent areas (Windmill Hill, the Cliftons, Cotham, Cabot) and lost out in the poorer, trad working class or more 'alternative' areas (Ashley, Eastville, Easton, Lawrence Hill, St George, Brislington). Very generally speaking


 
Sort of, but Mark Bailey's more likely to have held Windmill Hill by playing up his (very genuine) tory hating working class roots. I was at a meeting once where an officer implicitly criticised Knowle West kids as hopeless, and he went ballistic at them. 

That's the thing that's not been mentioned yet I guess. A return to no overall control or minority administration will give the unelected officers and their own personal agendas a lot more power again. Which essentially means the council will go labour again, no matter who's running it.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, Bailey's majority was huge, c1000 which is massive in BCC terms. Saw a few diamonds in windows for him when I was round there last weekend.

Changes in vote share from 2007: Labour up 6 points, LD down 2.5, Tories down 4.5 and Greens flatlining.

Suspect Green votes elsewhere suffered due to Greens piling into Ashley to win here. LD vote share more resilient than elsewhere, suspect a combination of genuine Liberal cockheads who support their agenda in Cotham etc and the anti-Tory vote in Clifton etc holding their noses and voting LD anyway. And other factors - LDs are seen as having done a decent job running Bristol by many (rightly or wrongly)


----------



## 3_D (May 6, 2011)

embree said:


> Southville has been epically tight between Labour and the Greens lately with the Labour majority four years ago just seven votes. The Greens already hold the other seat in Southville (Tess Green) and former councillor Charlie Bolton is hoping to win this time.



Charlie Bolton's a bit of a twat isn't he? Publically slagged off Bristol City FC at the Ashton Gate/Sainsburys planning meeting, while declaring himself a Chelsea supporter (enough to turn any right-thinking voter against him). Then stands as a candidate in Southville, a passionate heartland of Bristol City support. And (obviously) lost. Again.

By making a cunt of himself and alienating a large proportion of his ward, he's cost his party a seat on the council that they probably would otherwise have taken. 

Quite funny really.


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Most people I know around there couldn't care less about the football club


----------



## embree (May 6, 2011)

Bristol referendum result:

Yes vote: 56,433, Yes %: 44.68
No vote: 69,878, No %: 55.32


----------



## 3_D (May 7, 2011)

embree said:


> Most people I know around there couldn't care less about the football club


 
Everyone I know around there cares very much about the football club, which has been at the heart of the local community for well over 100 years. In fact pretty much all of the local population - the Bristolians - are City through and through. 

Then again you have the Johnny-come-Latelys - the Charlie Boltons and George Fergusons moving in and trying to impose their pompous ideas on the newly 'fashionable' area. Fuck off back to Buckinghamshire or whichever home county you happen to come from, we're capable of looking after ourselves thank you. Cunts.


----------



## 3_D (May 7, 2011)

Incidentally, the councillor who beat Mr Bolton, Sean Beynon (Labour), is a local resident and Bristol City season ticket holder. Makes you kinda proud dunnit?

Maybe Charlie should go try his luck back in West London, where he can belittle Bristol City or any other unfashionable football club without fear of alienating the locals. Problem is, they'll probably think he's a prick there too.


----------



## embree (May 7, 2011)

It's not all about BCFC you know, even in Southville.


----------



## 3_D (May 7, 2011)

Oh come on, we both know that's not true


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2011)

In what way is George Ferguson a Johnny Come Lately? He has lived in Bristol for donkey's years.


----------



## 3_D (May 8, 2011)

True. But if you move to a new area, no matter how long you stay, it's probably best to avoid patronising the locals with a pompous 'I know better than you' attitude.

When you don't even originate from the area, and so have no connection with or affection for the local football club, to slag the club as GF did recently - effectively having a pop at a large section of the community - is arrogant and disrespectful towards the neighbourhood he's chosen to join. IMO.


----------



## Gerry1time (May 9, 2011)

There might be other places where it happens too, but I've honestly never seen the 'you're not from round here' mentality you get in Bristol to the same degree anywhere else. It's really odd, especially for a city that used to be a major international trading port for hundreds of years.

I sometimes get the feeling you can only be a true Bristol City supporter if your ancestors were sitting in Castle Park waiting for the Saxons when they turned up.


----------



## BlackArab (May 13, 2011)

As much as I feel dirty for doing it, I find myself in total agreement with our resident shi.. um City fan. Talk to the good folk who have grown up in and are not ashamed to describe where they live as Bedminster and you'll find many in agreement. Interesting how many of them view the changes that have occured in North St over the last decade, very often it's similair to way Montpelier folk see Tescos. 

I'm off for shower now....


----------



## embree (May 13, 2011)

Nevertheless, the 'you're not from round here' stuff is fucking sad tbh


----------

